# Apple natural tube shooter



## dan ford (May 13, 2013)

Hi all :wave:

Not much to be said here that hasn't been covered in my build along thread so here's some pictures 

































































My next project will be similar to this one and will be up for auction on completion to raise much needed funds for Macmillan cancer support. Macmillans colours are green and white so this will be my theme ,i'm thinking a holly natural fork and more green silk micarta for the fork tips .If you have any other suggestions please post them here.Also if theres enough interest ill do a build log for this frame too.

Thanks for looking


----------



## Mister Magpie (Apr 10, 2013)

Dan,

That is one sharp, shooter. 

Darren


----------



## BCLuxor (Aug 24, 2010)

dan ford said:


> Hi all :wave:
> 
> Not much to be said here that hasn't been covered in my build along thread so here's some pictures
> 
> ...


Dan fantastic shooters! I been away all weekend and came back today having a fantastic holiday with a new Record Power Band saw waiting!! To put a dark cloud over my weekend I have been informed somebody close to me has cancer this evening so I am wishing you much luck with the next project what a noble thing to do ..

And Dan good luck with the Holly fork they be near impossible to find! In four years I have just 3 !!.. Very straight growing limbs! This should make the build more special if you manage to locate these rare forks.


----------



## BCLuxor (Aug 24, 2010)

To whom ever wins Dans' auction I include a roll 10M Of 2040 tubing shipped by me to the highest bidder as a smaller gesture of support for a good cause. Dan when the time comes just forward the winners details.


----------



## flicks (Feb 16, 2013)

Stunning Dan! I love your fork tips!


----------



## dan ford (May 13, 2013)

generic said:


> Dan,
> 
> That is one sharp, shooter.
> 
> Darren


Thanks Darren very kind of you mate!



BCluxor said:


> dan ford said:
> 
> 
> > Hi all :wave:
> ...





BCluxor said:


> To whom ever wins Dans' auction I include a roll 10M Of 2040 tubing shipped by me to the highest bidder as a smaller gesture of support for a good cause. Dan when the time comes just forward the winners details.


Thanks Ben !
Sorry to hear your bad news mate I'm in the same boat a member of my family has cancer and another has a suspected case that's what has prompted this auction . Macmillan do a fantastic job caring for cancer sufferers and offering support to their families so its a very just cause. My wife is organising a coffee morning and making friendship bracelets to raise some cash and I thought what better way to raise some funds than making someone a nice shooter ! As far as the fork goes I've only ever found one but I scored a few in a trade with GHT the best out of them will be used for this shooter  Thank you very much for the kind offer of the roll of 2040 mate that will sweeten the deal for for who ever wins very good of you !
On a lighter note congrats on the delivery of your new saw ! Is it an RSBS 10 ?


----------



## dan ford (May 13, 2013)

flicks said:


> Stunning Dan! I love your fork tips!


Thanks very much flicks !


----------



## BCLuxor (Aug 24, 2010)

Thanks Dan! Yes the tube is not much just a sweetner top thing to do  on your part. This be my new saw http://www.recordpower.co.uk/product/premium-10-bandsaw not much compared to some peoples machines I guess.... yet a million miles better than my previous believe me! Happy as can be with my tools now


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

i enjoyed the build log. slingshot came out great. good luck on your next build for the macmillans cancer support auction.


----------



## Mr.Teh (Feb 28, 2012)

The color and the finish of the micarta looks gorgeous, i like your new one :thumbsup:


----------



## dan ford (May 13, 2013)

BCluxor said:


> Thanks Dan! Yes the tube is not much just a sweetner top thing to do  on your part. This be my new saw http://www.recordpower.co.uk/product/premium-10-bandsaw not much compared to some peoples machines I guess.... yet a million miles better than my previous believe me! Happy as can be with my tools now


Nice saw ! Looks like a newer version of the one I was talking about which is a fantastic machine , they have bearing guides which makes a massive difference compared to the block guides you get on some band saws chuck in an induction motor and a cast iron bed and your onto a winner ! Looking forward to seeing what you make with it !



Imperial said:


> i enjoyed the build log. slingshot came out great. good luck on your next build for the macmillans cancer support auction.


Thank you imp ! Glad you enjoyed mate !!


----------



## dan ford (May 13, 2013)

Mr.Teh said:


> The color and the finish of the micarta looks gorgeous, i like your new one :thumbsup:


Thanks MrTeh ! I really like how the micarta turned out too its a fantastic material to work with


----------



## TxTickPkr (Aug 5, 2013)

Cool tubers Dan. I wish you luck with the auction. I'll saw one look at these cures what ales.


----------



## quarterinmynose (Jan 21, 2012)

Stunning! I love how the color in the micarta changes a bit throughout. The holly for a green and white one sounds like a winning idea.


----------



## Quercusuber (Nov 10, 2011)

Sir...

AWESOME WORK!!!!! Those slingshots are beautiful!!!

And, let me say, I praise your human attitude towards victims of that dreadful and coward disease. Very well, my friend!!!

Congratulations!!!

Cheers ....Q


----------



## Btoon84 (Nov 22, 2011)

DF, you are indeed THE MAN! Cancer sucks. Nice fork dude  great job sir


----------



## dan ford (May 13, 2013)

TxTickPkr said:


> Cool tubers Dan. I wish you luck with the auction. I'll saw one look at these cures what ales.


Thanks TxTickPkr !



quarterinmynose said:


> Stunning! I love how the color in the micarta changes a bit throughout. The holly for a green and white one sounds like a winning idea.


Thank you QIMN ! 
I think there are differences in the colour of the micarta because of the different densities of the two slabs I used .
I hope holly is as white as I've heard it is !I've never used it before !



Quercusuber said:


> Sir...
> AWESOME WORK!!!!! Those slingshots are beautiful!!!
> And, let me say, I praise your human attitude towards victims of that dreadful and coward disease. Very well, my friend!!!
> Congratulations!!!
> Cheers ....Q


Thank you very much Q for your kind comment !!
I am very angry with cancer so I am going to channel this into making the very best SS I am capable of and try and make some money to help beat it !!
Thanks for stopping by my friend 



Btoon84 said:


> DF, you are indeed THE MAN! Cancer sucks. Nice fork dude  great job sir


Its BB The BB king !!!!
Thanks for the awesome comment buddy !!!


----------



## Grandpa Grumpy (Apr 21, 2013)

I love this one! You have some great skills. The fork tips look great. It was nice to follow the build log. Good luck with the auction


----------



## mr. green (Nov 3, 2012)

That's awesome. Thank you for sharing.


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Very cool!


----------



## Danny0663 (Mar 15, 2011)

Synthetic meets natural, i like!


----------



## Spectre (Jun 13, 2013)

I like it a lot Dan!

The fact that being gorgeous is a side effect of an improvement of strength :wub:

And, I wish you a huge success for the upcoming project, that is a very noble cause my friend :thumbsup:


----------



## jld70 (Mar 27, 2013)

those are both absolutely geogeous forks ! love your work.


----------



## jazz (May 15, 2012)

i haven't seen such an elegant slingshot for a long time!


----------



## dan ford (May 13, 2013)

Grandpa Grumpy said:


> I love this one! You have some great skills. The fork tips look great. It was nice to follow the build log. Good luck with the auction


Thanks Grandpa ! Very kind of you !!



mr. green said:


> That's awesome. Thank you for sharing.


Thanks very much Mr green !



e~shot said:


> Very cool!


Thank you e~shot !!


----------



## alfshooter (May 11, 2011)

:wub: :wub: :wub: :wub: :bowdown: muy bien


----------



## dan ford (May 13, 2013)

Danny0663 said:


> Synthetic meets natural, i like!


Thanks Danny glad you like !!



Spectre said:


> I like it a lot Dan!
> 
> The fact that being gorgeous is a side effect of an improvement of strength :wub:
> 
> And, I wish you a huge success for the upcoming project, that is a very noble cause my friend :thumbsup:


Thank you very much Spectre !
This frame was all about strength but I'm really pleased with how it looks !!



jld70 said:


> those are both absolutely geogeous forks ! love your work.


That's very kind of you jld70 thanks mate !!



jazz said:


> i haven't seen such an elegant slingshot for a long time!


Thank you very much jazz !!


----------



## dan ford (May 13, 2013)

alfshooter said:


> :wub: :wub: :wub: :wub: :bowdown: muy bien


Thank you very much alf !!


----------



## stej (Jan 16, 2013)

I don't know exactly what I like about this slingshots, but I simply like them  Maybe the colors, maybe the nice finish, I don't know. It doesn't matter, just wanted to say that they look amazing!


----------



## dan ford (May 13, 2013)

stej said:


> I don't know exactly what I like about this slingshots, but I simply like them  Maybe the colors, maybe the nice finish, I don't know. It doesn't matter, just wanted to say that they look amazing!


Thank you stej I'm glad you like them weather you know why or not !


----------



## LBH2 (Jul 20, 2013)

Hi Dan.....thanks for the return email! Are either of the two for sale? If so, what are its dimensions, $$USD, type of wood, etc. what is the material used on the forks, butt cap? Is this material available in other colors? Any additional feedback will be helpful.....Regards, LBH2


----------



## dan ford (May 13, 2013)

LBH2 said:


> Hi Dan.....thanks for the return email! Are either of the two for sale? If so, what are its dimensions, $$USD, type of wood, etc. what is the material used on the forks, butt cap? Is this material available in other colors? Any additional feedback will be helpful.....Regards, LBH2


Pm sent buddy


----------



## MagicTorch100 (Jun 4, 2013)

Hi Dan, very nice idea I'm sure it'll be a great success, I don't think there are many people who haven't been touched by what is a very unpleasant disease so good on ya .

The other thing is I knew that fork would look ace when it was finished


----------

